# Mardi Gras Red Beans and Rice



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I wanted to make some red beans and rice to help get into the spirit of the season!
Smoked sausage diced and getting browned


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aromatics are up next


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Everybody mingling in the hot tub....shredded pork shoulder added


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Simmer....simmer.....simmer


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

And now for the picture bowl....served with buttered Cajun bread....
Laissez Les Bon Temp Rouler!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah! Good looking grub!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That is one of my all-time favorite meals.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Let the good times roll, It don't get no better in Cajun country.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

where's the hamhocks


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

That stuff will knock you for a LOOP, NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Did not use ham hocks....the shoulder is smoked though.....gonna get me another bowl now!....lol


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Even better today!


----------

